# mangiare la foglia



## krolaina

Ciao!

Estaba leyendo un hilo en el italiano-inglés y he visto estos tres sinónimos:

"*Ho mangiato la foglia*", "*non ci casco*", "*non abbocco*". 

En español diríamos "*pillarlas al vuelo*" (si he conseguido entenderlo bien). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: "*capire al volo*" sería otro significado? Porque yo usaba esto y ¡ahora no estoy segura de si lo empleaba bien!

¿Algún otro sinónimo?

Mil gracias


----------



## Conchita57

"Capire al volo" está bien usado en el sentido de "pillarlas al vuelo".


----------



## Neuromante

_Ho mangiato la foglia_ sería _No pico (Non abbocco)_ Si quieres conservar la frase en negativo.


----------



## krolaina

Neuromante said:


> _Ho mangiato la foglia_ sería _No pico (Non abbocco)_ Si quieres conservar la frase en negativo.


 
Hola Neuro, perdona...¿no pico? ¿en el sentido de "no me lo trago"? 

Ay, creo que entonces no encuentro similitud entre los sinónimos... sería diferente "no pico" y "lo pillo al vuelo", no?

Edit. Conchita, gracias!


----------



## gatogab

krolaina said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Estaba leyendo un hilo en el italiano-inglés y he visto estos tres sinónimos:
> 
> "*Ho mangiato la foglia*", "*non ci casco*", "*non abbocco*".
> 
> En español diríamos "*pillarlas al vuelo*" (si he conseguido entenderlo bien). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: "*capire al volo*" sería otro significado? Porque yo usaba esto y ¡ahora no estoy segura de si lo empleaba bien!
> 
> ¿Algún otro sinónimo?
> 
> Mil gracias


"*capire al volo*"
Agarrar al vuelo. Comprender algo sin tanta explicación.
"*Non mangio la foglia*", "*non ci casco*", "*non abbocco*". 
No caigo (en la trampa, en el engaño)
No se si sirva.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Picar tiene también el sentido de abboccare. Así qué...

Por otra parter sería: No me lo trago Con cuidado que puede confundirse con "No lo soporto"

Lo mismo pasa con el "No caigo" de Gatogab, puede tener otros significados muy distintos. Aunque la explicación y los ejemplos que da son idénticos a los que te pondría yo.


----------



## gatogab

Encontré esto:
*Mangiare la foglia: *In origine l'espressione era "aver mangiato la foglia" con il significato di 'capire al volo'; intendere prontamente il senso del discorso; capire subito le intenzioni altrui. Fra le tante spiegazioni, quella che dà Ugo Enrico Paoli sembra la più convincente. Egli considera la foglia come un collettivo: più foglie che si fanno mangiare agli animali vaccini. Questi si dividono in due gruppi: i lattanti che prendono il nutrimento dalla poppa materna e le bestie adulte che hanno già cominciato a mangiare la ... foglia. Secondo il Paoli, quindi, il senso pratico del mondo contadino ha associato alla locuzione "aver mangiato la foglia" il concetto di saggezza.


*Mangiar la foglia*
Detto proveniente dall'agricoltura, precisamente del baco da seta. Ha origine dal fatto che il baco mangia la foglia, si nutre e s'arrampica, forma il bozzolo. Mangiar la foglia significa evolversi far progressi o trasformarsi, cambiare in meglio. Si usa per chi all'inizio non aveva capito una situazione e ne percepisce poi il significato.


----------



## Dudu678

Neuromante said:


> Por otra parte sería: No me lo trago. Con cuidado que puede confundirse con "No lo soporto"


Questo mi ha stupito un po'.

Secondo me:

_No me lo trago = No (me) lo creo
No lo trago = No lo soporto.
_


----------



## Neuromante

*Perdón:*
Tienes razón.

Tenía que haber tachado el "lo" también. *No trago. *La frase sería:



> Por otra parte sería: No me lo trago. Con cuidado, que puede confundirse con "No lo soporto*"*


Aunque ahora que me fijo, es un poco más fuerte que "Mangiare la foglia"


----------



## rachele

Ha mangiato la foglia qualcuno che ha capito qualcosa che gli volevano nascondere, ha capito al volo una persona "muy lista". Le due frasi hanno sfumature diverse. Saluti, Rachele


----------



## krolaina

Muchísimas gracias por todas las aportaciones, pero qué sabios son mis chicos!


----------



## Sabrine07

_Mangiare la foglia_ = darse cuenta/descubrir.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

*M*angiare la foglia *è* un'espressione che si usa quando si svela un'inganno (intuire, sospettare accorgersi capire l'inganno).

*C*apire al volo si usa per definire una persona dotata di molto intuito e intelligenza che comprende le cose immediatamente senza tante spiegazioni*.*


----------



## krolaina

Cristalino. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------

